# Rhino or Razorback?



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, the title pretty much says it all.

Rhino or Razorback

I'm looking to make my marines mechinized and don't know what method to take.

Do I take 20 Marines in 2 Rhino's and maybe combat squad the heavy weapon out to sit at home? Or do I take 20 marines in 4 Razorbacks, don't put any heavy weapons in the squads of 5, and let the razorbacks go around shooting and count as scoring (I would take a flamer and probably wouldn't disembark the squad at all)

Does the marines in large squads make up for the loss in Rhino fire power or do the razorbacks with whatever guns they have make up for it?

And for those who say why not drop pods... thats just not my style.

From reading lists I see everyone uses Rhino's and its just rare to see Razorbacks. So that is why I ask. Is there no love for the Razorback?


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

It depends on what you want to do, Tac squads in rhinos can be competitive if a little bland.

There is a tournament list that is all razorbacks and preds if I remember right that has done well in the past.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

How about a mix, a rhino and two razor backs


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

If I was to run a BA list with Rhinos I would stuff them with 10 mac tac squads, and for razorbacks i would throw in 5 man assault squads with flamers and no jumppacks. So i would go either all assault razorbacks or a combination of rhinos and RB's. but I would not go all rhinos because the 5 man asasault squads in RB's are very cheap the army list section states that they gain a 35pt discount from their dedicated transport. So 5 man assault squads in razorbacks are worth playtesting. try them out!


----------



## Drizzt_13 (May 22, 2009)

Don_Keyballs said:


> Ok, the title pretty much says it all.
> 
> Rhino or Razorback
> 
> ...


Razorback spam is favored by highly competitive players, whether or not their right is controversial but they really like mech and think a razorback puts firepower out for cheap. A more common, and less cuthroat, way of meching up your army is to try to dow hat guard do with chimeras, sit your guys in them and blast away midfield against tanks with your meltaguns. when the opponents troops are knockedout of their vehicles and softened up by soem of your own anti infantry fire you can do some drive by combi flamings and then hop out and rapidfire them to death at a crucial juncture. 

It's accepted among the YTTH crowd that razorbacks do make up for the loss of the firepower, but I think for them to work the rest of your army has to be largely based around mech spam, so if your going to take them don't throw them into a random list make sure the rest of the list reinforces them


----------



## Evilbob (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer a mix, maybe 2 and 2. Razorbacks can really help support that small squad whether they're charging the enemy or sitting on a point repelling enemies.


----------



## Othello (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd get the razorbacks and give them the twin linked plasma cannons. 4 of those would be very nasty against infantry and devestating to necrons and orks.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Razorbacks are great for small squads you want to "do something". IE I want this Devastator Squad to constantly deploy, fire, then more and start over again. I also like the fluff of a small squad with a transport that can dish it out, kinda like a small US marine squad mounted in a Bradley...


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

First up I'm not majorly competitive and haven't played as SM a lot so take this with a pinch of salt, but I really like Razorbacks. 10 man tactical squad, leave the half with the heavy weapon on your home turf/on an objective, and send the segeant/flamer half off in the Razorback. I always combat squad anyway (usually play fairly small games though) so 5 points for TL heavy bolters sounds like a bargain.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

from a completely modeling point of view, it is possible to assemble a rhino and razor back from the razor back kit and if you dont glue the top panels into place you can swap them out for different games, so you could have the choice depending on who your fighting or what points etc.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> from a completely modeling point of view, it is possible to assemble a rhino and razor back from the razor back kit and if you dont glue the top panels into place you can swap them out for different games, so you could have the choice depending on who your fighting or what points etc.


Ol' bits beat me to it. The top panel is removable as long as you don't glue it down, (which you shouldn't because we all know a fully detailed and painted interior is sexy to look at through the top hatch) you can interchange between a rhino and a razorback for your games. Wanna play rhinos, "pop" the top and wa-la, you got a rhino out of your razorback. Just reverse the tops, and your back to razors.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Razorbacks are a viable choice, my bro runs with a fully mechanized SM force, and honestly, it can be highly effective against most forces, and I'd agree with Razorbacks making up for a loss of firepower, however- You have to realise that if your opponent runs with a heavy AT capability (ie. my army, which is pretty anti-mech), then you will be stuffed from the outset unless you can play around behind cover etc.

a balance between Razorbacks and Rhinos is probably the ideal balance, but if your not taking many tanks, i'd recommend the Rhino, purely because having one or two Razorbacks would just be too much of a target.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, combat squading is The Devil. So Rhinos. I mean, you can take lasplas or tl lascannons, or you can pop your head out and melta someone, and then still have that MM when the rhino gets popped.


----------



## Drizzt_13 (May 22, 2009)

I am not sure If balance is so ideal, razzorback tend to want to provide long range support while the rhino's move up and provide midfield bunkers for you to shoot out of. I think going all of one might be better as I think the tactical squads in rhinos ar emore likely to get isolated if you go mixed while if you go all one or the other they are less likely to get isolated.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Rhinos. Only time you want to roll with Razorbacks is when the unit you're taking is going to be only 5-6 strong anyway. With Codex Marines, Dark Angels and sometimes even Black Templars Razorbacks are fantastic when you're taking minimal sized Tactical Squads for objective grabbing, whereas Blood Angel armies often take Razorbacks as their main transport since they can afford to take small units since they'll rarely if ever miss the Rhino's fire points.


----------

